# Driver side sentra window problems...HELP!



## raider32assasin (May 5, 2005)

My driver side power window one day just decided to stay rolled down and not roll up at all. It is a 1996 nissan sentra gxe 4 door. The window can be put up temporarily, but only to come crashing down when the door is shut. The power is fine and I did nothing up to this point to make it do that, cept roll it up and down alot. I can feel a cable in the track, and on the cable it has a square block that snaps into the window frame, but I cannot get it to do it. Am I doing something wrong? Do you think something plastic may have broken off and I need to buy a new piece that connects to the window and the track? Am I confusing the matter? Any help would be much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

raider32assasin said:


> My driver side power window one day just decided to stay rolled down and not roll up at all. It is a 1996 nissan sentra gxe 4 door. The window can be put up temporarily, but only to come crashing down when the door is shut. The power is fine and I did nothing up to this point to make it do that, cept roll it up and down alot. I can feel a cable in the track, and on the cable it has a square block that snaps into the window frame, but I cannot get it to do it. Am I doing something wrong? Do you think something plastic may have broken off and I need to buy a new piece that connects to the window and the track? Am I confusing the matter? Any help would be much appreciated. :thumbup:


My daughters 200sx did this, and i had to put in a new regulator assembly. 
You take the door panel off, remove the glass and R&R the assembly. Used the instructions in the FSM that a sticky at top of B14 section. 
I believe this is fairly common problem. 

Good Luck.....


----------



## Noktus (Mar 16, 2008)

IanH said:


> My daughters 200sx did this, and i had to put in a new regulator assembly.
> You take the door panel off, remove the glass and R&R the assembly. Used the instructions in the FSM that a sticky at top of B14 section.
> I believe this is fairly common problem.
> 
> Good Luck.....


Hi there,
I have the similar problem - the pasenger power window in my Nissan 200SX does not work. When I push the button I get no response, no flick neither move. How I can fix it?
P.S What is FSM ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FSM Factor Service Manual
you can download for free at phatg20.net
Look for repository and FSM
If window is up it may not be the regulator, but the switch assembly, they seem to give problems.


----------



## MTN (Dec 4, 2018)

I have encountered the same problem with my car but now it was the passenger side, I took it to a repair shop, on removing the glass he broke it and it couldn’t be used anymore as it was beyond repair at that point.
It took me less than 2 days to order a replacement from DIYAUTOGLASS and 2 more days to have it replaced.


----------

